# Problem mit der 2. Festplatte



## Historius (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo , 
habe eine neue 80GB festplatte bekommen. Hab sie zu meiner 60BG Festplatte richtig angeschloßen und Windows hat sei auch sofart erkannt. 
Jetzt das Problem ich sehe sie beim Arbeitsspeicher nicht und wenn ich unter Systemsteuerung gehen und die Festplatte anklicke dann auf Volumen klicke dann steht da bei 
Datenträger : Datenträger 1 
Typ: Unbekannt
Status: Nicht initialisiert
Partitionstyp: Nicht anwendbar
Speicherkapazität und Verfügbarer Speicher: 78160 MB
 Wie schaffe ich es jetzt das ich sie Festplatte normal benutzten kann, so wie die andere?

MfG. Historius


----------



## Sinac (28. Dezember 2003)

Wie wäre es mit Partitionieren und dann Formatieren?
Unter Windows 2k/XP in der Compuerverwaltung und dann Datenträgerverwaltung.,..

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Historius (28. Dezember 2003)

habs geschafft
mit einem Programm von hersteller
danke trotzdem für die antwort


----------

